# Scimex



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

On the test 400 atm only done two jabs yesterday, got swelling a little but nothing major. Anyone any info on this brand as i can find nothing at all on them. Its a prop, cyp, enth blend. On paper looks good, i just hope it is lol


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## JP COVENTRY (Mar 15, 2011)

Ive been using the Scimex Test 400 for the 2 weeks now, and started to feel gains and strength. (also i got slight swelling, but to be fair we all get swelling when injecting). The brand has taken off fast around the midlands and southern areas, very popular hench the reason for me tryin the test 400; also the brand is only 3-4 weeks old maximum and thats why its so hard to find info at present, so recent threads left here stating theyve been using for 6 weeks plus is a load of BS! my training partner at the moment is using the lean mass 180, and you can physically see the results after 7 days!!! hope this is slightly helpful. JP.


----------



## bigdan40 (Mar 13, 2011)

Been using Scimex too, test 400 on 3rd week, had rohm before this which ok, Have put on 8lbs and still goin as well as staying lean, have also noticed that Scimex is less painful at site and that the gains have been more visible quicker. Gonna try out the Lean Mass in a couple of months just before summer. Guys before you get into a war of words try the product out then decide which is better for you as everyone is different. I rate Scimex as a good product even though it seems to be quite new.

Hope this advise helps stop the roid rage between you all lol lol lol


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

with them type of posts, 1st time posters your arnt gonna survive on here

sounds to me your re-inforcing to promote this lab


----------



## bigdan40 (Mar 13, 2011)

Not first timer on here just to clear up, only relogged on after a break away. Not here to promote anyones product as i said earlier everyone is different and should try different brands and things to see which works for them, I aint no spring chicken but the stuff i used to use in the early days of traing unfortunately aint available anymore and underground labs are more and more upcoming guys. All brands are good and you should just stay safe!


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

oh ok bro, as you quoted

''just trying to stay safe''


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

bigdan40 said:


> Been using Scimex too, test 400 on 3rd week, had rohm before this which ok, Have put on 8lbs and still goin as well as staying lean, have also noticed that Scimex is less painful at site and that the gains have been more visible quicker. Gonna try out the Lean Mass in a couple of months just before summer. Guys before you get into a war of words try the product out then decide which is better for you as everyone is different. I rate Scimex as a good product even though it seems to be quite new.
> 
> Hope this advise helps stop the roid rage between you all lol lol lol





JP COVENTRY said:


> Ive been using the Scimex Test 400 for the 2 weeks now, and started to feel gains and strength. (also i got slight swelling, but to be fair we all get swelling when injecting). The brand has taken off fast around the midlands and southern areas, very popular hench the reason for me tryin the test 400; also the brand is only 3-4 weeks old maximum and thats why its so hard to find info at present, so recent threads left here stating theyve been using for 6 weeks plus is a load of BS! my training partner at the moment is using the lean mass 180, and you can physically see the results after 7 days!!! hope this is slightly helpful. JP.


What are the odds?

Both signed up within two days of each other........ :lol:


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

no hacks your wrong

hes been away so signed up under new log in...we have it all wrong :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigdan40 (Mar 13, 2011)

now i remember why i logged away before ...... too much sarcasm from youngsters.

when looking on the net for Scimex , Ukmuscle is one of the pages with any info and seein as i was researching the brand as are probably others with it seein as its new its the only place to try and get any info on it , but to try and get some feedback you have to register again...........think i'll leave you boys to it.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, one is two weeks on scimex 400, the other is 3 weeks on scimex 400, one sees strength and gains in two weeks the other is up 8 pounds and going strong, and he only mearly liked the ROHM a little bit.

The brand is only 3 to 4 weeks old and both of them have it and both just signed up within the last two days:lol:

I have a good nose and this smells funny.........lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

bigdan40 said:


> now i remember why i logged away before ...... too much sarcasm from youngsters.
> 
> when looking on the net for Scimex , Ukmuscle is one of the pages with any info and seein as i was researching the brand as are probably others with it seein as its new its the only place to try and get any info on it , but to try and get some feedback you have to register again...........think i'll leave you boys to it.


Its the only one on the net because you two are posting about it. :lol:

I find it strange that you do not see the coincidence here, really strange actually.


----------



## bigdan40 (Mar 13, 2011)

not gonna argue with you Hacksii, but if you google the brand this is the only link on it , the brand only circulated a few weeks ago, didnt say that Rohm was a bad product as been using it for a while and nothing else for last couple of years, maybe too used to it. i think you are gonna get a lot of questions on here regarding this new line. i never put down any product as a long time user i know your body acts differently to different products as im sure yo are aware.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey, I was only pointing out what I saw as something that hit my eye.

I did a search and actually found nothing, but I am in the States though.

Thing is testosterone is testosterone and gains will all be the same if mg per ml is what it is.

I had some iranian test enanthate before that I swear was stronger than the 250mg per ml.

Im not really giving you a hard time, just though it strange.

I am also 51 and not a youngster but thanks anyway.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

bigdan40 said:


> not gonna argue with you Hacksii, but if you google the brand this is the only link on it , the brand only circulated a few weeks ago, didnt say that Rohm was a bad product as been using it for a while and nothing else for last couple of years, *maybe too used to it. *i think you are gonna get a lot of questions on here regarding this new line. i never put down any product as a long time user i know your body acts differently to different products as im sure yo are aware.


how can you be too used to it? does your body know its rohm you've been using and wants you to try out another lab? :lol:


----------



## bigdan40 (Mar 13, 2011)

There is nothing in Uk either as yet but Im sure itll soon be posted around on the net. I had Iranian Enenthate a couple of years ago ( about 10 lol ) it was stronger than the stuff on the market now , but as you are aware half the stuff is underdosed once the name gets going and ive learned that for the first 12months or so a new product usually is overdosed to get people into it then the usual cut backs in it start and it all become about profit than being about quality.

i appreciate your comments and its actually a breath of fresh air to see that i aint the only old boy on here lol lol


----------



## bigdan40 (Mar 13, 2011)

No Milner its a figure of speech, new labs offer different dosages in there products some while they offer a new line are stronger than actually stated to get people talking and buying its probably why they act differently with the same ml as weekly taken. I liked Rohm just the pocket didnt like it .


----------



## JP COVENTRY (Mar 15, 2011)

Lads im not on here to promote labs, i was previously using the muscletalk forum but too much of promoting was taking place on there the main reason for coming on here hoping to research and gain more knowledge from more experience users


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

bigdan40 said:


> There is nothing in Uk either as yet but Im sure itll soon be posted around on the net. I had Iranian Enenthate a couple of years ago ( about 10 lol ) it was stronger than the stuff on the market now , but as you are aware half the stuff is underdosed once the name gets going and ive learned that for the first 12months or so a new product usually is overdosed to get people into it then the usual cut backs in it start and it all become about profit than being about quality.
> 
> i appreciate your comments and its actually a breath of fresh air to see that i aint the only old boy on here lol lol


You know I have suspected this for some time and that makes perfect sense.

I have seen new labs offer free stuff or stuff that was super cheap to get their foot in the door, then one day its like the lab is gone and a bunch of guys are asking if anyone else got burned.

So many labs come and go and it is hard to keep track of them all.

The Iranian test was awesome, and the stuff I had was 8 years old.

I loved the viramone too.


----------



## Krzychooin (Mar 24, 2011)

hi Guys.just bought SCIMEX Testosterone and DECADURABOLINE.Both look exact the same.black cap and red/withe label on them.Will post some pics later on so you can see it as i am not sure if that is gonna be good product?Does any one tryed this yet ???


----------



## rickypickering (Mar 11, 2010)

I just purchased some of this stuff, its dirt cheap now starting to think its snide.

I'm in the blackpool area..


----------



## bigdan40 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Ricky. Been on Scimex now 7th week got some good gains from it , gonna run for another week , was a bit cautious at the start due to price being a bit cheap but worked quite well. see how you get on and post back on here, gonna be looking at another course in a couple of months. Remember to try and post on what you are taking ,would be helpful to know.


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

any one with more than 10 posts done scimex i think not


----------



## joseph (Jan 31, 2009)

any pictures of this scimex??


----------



## Krzychooin (Mar 24, 2011)

joseph said:


> any pictures of this scimex??


 search for a scimex in the main search window on this website.


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

hackskii said:


> You know I have suspected this for some time and that makes perfect sense.
> 
> I have seen new labs offer free stuff or stuff that was super cheap to get their foot in the door, then one day its like the lab is gone and a bunch of guys are asking if anyone else got burned.
> 
> ...


viramone was awsome wouldnt trust it now if i came across it though


----------



## chump1976 (Jul 1, 2005)

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]

Re: scimex labs pics,tren ace,dbol,anadrol.

well dun 18 days on 50mg a day of dbol and 100mgs aday of tren by this new lab and seems ok really.i have gained 18lbs and not much water tbh.strength shot up very quick and found it helped **** loads with aggression during training.mint for the price. very painfull jabsites tho lol worse than that good sustanon few yrs back.

there you go lads,no bull just my thoughts.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sci-Mex........


----------



## Gunni_Sta (Nov 10, 2010)

From which Country is Scimex manufactured?


----------



## vettriano (Oct 27, 2011)

OH I Can't BEEEEEELIEVE my eyes,

CLUBBER LANG is STALKING yet another

Brand and talking S**T about it.... What are the

Odds?

Why don't you do us all a favour just come out of the UGL closet

And tell us your brand!

Don't be shy!


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

vettriano said:


> OH I Can't BEEEEEELIEVE my eyes,
> 
> CLUBBER LANG is STALKING yet another
> 
> ...


I suppose u have something todo with Scimex then? with your 3 whole posts! nice one Einstein


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

vettriano said:


> OH I Can't BEEEEEELIEVE my eyes,
> 
> CLUBBER LANG is STALKING yet another
> 
> ...


your brand is garbage that gave two ppl at the gym i train an abcesses, one in a glute and another blokes shoulder and caused huge infamation in jabs sites of many others who fell into a SciMex trap. The bloke with glute abcess lost 4 stone and was off work with an open would for weeks.

your test-e inflamed both quads from 1ml in each, shocking, crippled him. Quality speaks for itself.

as for brands, i pick meds from a small number of labs only, trusted ones. Plus i used pharma.


----------



## vettriano (Oct 27, 2011)

My Brand.... my ****!

wouldn't touch it either after your review but what i would like is some postive review about something!! How about that i am on a forum looking for some helpful advice of what brand to use, what are the odds on that one einstein!

so i ask again... what is your brand (or the brand your recommend)


----------

